# Kid Opera!



## CC301233 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm absolutely gobsmacked that there is not one mention of the 11y/o opera sensation, Emanne Beasha. She appeared on "America's Got Talent" in 2019 and rose all the way to the top 10, finishing 9th. I think primarily because most of the AGT voting public just isn't into Opera and they are also distracted by artists with disabilities. It sucks to be an able bodied talented person on AGT.

Anyway, in order of "Audition" to "farewell performance," these are her AGT performances...






While she did not win AGT in 2019, she was awarded a recording contract with Decca Records. So, hopefully, we will hear very good things from her soon. In the mean time, they have published two Holliday classics in December, as follows:

Ave Maria:






Oh Holy Night.






What are your thoughts on this young lady's prospects?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Such a lovely and touching voice. It would be nice for her to get some real voice training if she is serious about wanting to become an opera singer.
At this stage, however, her talents are simply perfect for musical theater.


----------



## CC301233 (Jul 14, 2020)

nina foresti said:


> Such a lovely and touching voice. It would be nice for her to get some real voice training if she is serious about wanting to become an opera singer.
> At this stage, however, her talents are simply perfect for musical theater.


I understand she is getting professional training. She was scheduled to go on tour with Andre Rieu, and she did work with him in the NL for a bit. Then Covid-19 happened.  We'll see what happens after this is over.


----------

